# Custom (kitless, bespoke, etc) Fountain Pen



## its_virgil (Mar 14, 2021)

Back during the Texas snow episode with almost a week not working I had time to be in the shop, heated, of course. I started this pen made from AA (acrylic acetate). I normally have very good luck with AA. It machines quite well and takes threads nicely. Two blanks are needed to make a fountain pen. I make the barrel first then make the cap.  I sometimes do not have enough material left and make the section from black AA. The barrel went well but the cap, not so much. The first cap went south. I actually shortened it too much and exposed the blind hole. The second cap was going well but some bad chip out caused by me being too aggressive made me think the cap was not salvageable so I put it aside. 

This past week I revisited the cap and was able to turn it down past the damaged area and salvage it. Then I had to reduce the diameter of the barrel and make the section. I actually like the dimensions and think it is a keeper. p

Cap: length 2.62; dia .62; internal cap threads M13x.8 triple lead
Barrel: length nib tip to end 5.93; exposed part when cap is on 3.62; External thread M13x.8; internal section threads M10x1;
Section: length 1.05, external threads M10x1; internal nib/feed threads M7.4x.5
JoWo nib and feed with #6 medium nib
Total capped length: 6.18



Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 14, 2021)

Very nice, I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Mar 14, 2021)

Brilliant !!!!

Thanks for all the construction details and the very detailed thread info !!!! . Very helpful indeed !!!!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 14, 2021)

its_virgil said:


> Back during the Texas snow episode with almost a week not working I had time to be in the shop, heated, of course. I started this pen made from AA (acrylic acetate). I normally have very good luck with AA. It machines quite well and takes threads nicely. Two blanks are needed to make a fountain pen. I make the barrel first then make the cap.  I sometimes do not have enough material left and make the section from black AA. The barrel went well but the cap, not so much. The first cap went south. I actually shortened it too much and exposed the blind hole. The second cap was going well but some bad chip out caused by me being too aggressive made me think the cap was not salvageable so I put it aside.
> 
> This past week I revisited the cap and was able to turn it down past the damaged area and salvage it. Then I had to reduce the diameter of the barrel and make the section. I actually like the dimensions and think it is a keeper. p
> 
> ...


Very nice. 
Lin


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Mar 15, 2021)

Great Job Don!!


----------



## Angelo49 (Mar 15, 2021)

Great looking pen.
I like that blank!


----------

